# Can I premix KH/GH buffers and dose in liquid from?



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

My tap water has about 1dGH and 0dKH so I'm dosing GH and KH buffers (Equilibrium for GH and "Acid/Alkaline buffer" for KH). I'm a but nervous about it as my tank is only 10 gallons so a small mis-measurement could really throw stuff off. I'd like to mix up a container of GH buffer in liquid form as well as a container of KH buffer in liquid form and dose using those as it should cut down on measurement errors. 

Would this work? Is there any reason this would be a bad idea?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

You might find your typical GH buffer mix could be very hard to dissolve in any sufficient quantity inside a container. It's just not very soluble stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Since those are Seachem products, I would contact them directly. Their C/S is pretty good in responding. If you want to try a GH product in liquid form Repenish is economical.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

honestly, its more the KH stuff I'm worried about. I don't want to cause pH swings when doing water changes... A typical water change consists of 1-3 ice cream buckets of water moving and measuring such small amounts accurately is hard.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I would just try to adopt an easily repeated method - like using a shot glass and pouring that amount of liquid with every 3 ice cream bucket of water change.

With my own dosing, since I use the dry stuff I just use the same measuring spoons-worth of dosing for every 40% water change I do.


----------

